# Big job on a small car, correction - new paint - wheel refurb



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

I posted this bmw M3 the other day

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=194540

and some of you commented that the wheels should of been refurbed etc and also there was a slight scuff on the arch which could of done with painting,

but it was not done by the customers request,

so you can imagine my surprise when the same customer turned up a week later with this fiesta and wanted full correction plus the wheels refurbed and the front bumper repainted,

and wait for it............................

it is for his 72 year old mother

now one problem with me having this car in for over a week is that this 72 year old woman is now driving a 320bhp M3 :doublesho

so the owner did say that haste would be much appreciated.

here is the front bumper and arch on arrival,























































This was then given to George at the paint surgeon, more to come on this in the new year :thumb:

and he produced this,




























so after a good wash, with a pre rinse, snow foam and 2 bucket wash the car was moved inside to be clayed
































































tar spots were then removed using tardis

this would normally be done before claying but we had to be carfull around the fresh paint, as it was literately still drying when we pulled it into the workshop,



















so as well as having the front bumper and arch repaired the wheels were also looking a little sorry for them selves so they were removed and sent around to WRC again more on this in the new year :thumb:





































as you can see there is quite a bit of damage























































just one remained as it was untouched










now the car was secure on the axle stands i started to tape up the car,



















then i had a look around at the defects, these were really hard to capture on the red paint but there was quite a lot of rds and swirls to deal with




























onto the correction

this was achieved using 3m polishes and 3m pads :thumb:










shame i couldn't get these guys trained up faster :lol: it would of been done in no time :lol:










so i had to carry on my own























































so after all the cutting and polishing was completed i removed the tape










soooo

what do you do when you have been locked in a unit for 20 hours on your own and your going a little mad 

play tape ball of cause :lol:










so most of the correction is now complete










but this did leave a little dust 



















unfortenatly i could not re wash the car just yet as the wheels were still away,

so i started on the interior

a few befores














































some leather 50/50's























































before



















after



















some of the other details were tackled with the tornador










the next day the wheels returned














































so after a quick re wash the car was dried










then finished off with ultrafina



















i then waxed the car using dodo juice orange crush










and dressed the plastics and tyres with swissvax pnue




























windows were then cleaned using auto glym glass spray

here are the finished results :thumb:












































































































































































thanks for looking

Nic
www.prideandperformance.co.uk


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

I've been there with the Tape Ball...

Nice work on the car, how long did it take to turn around?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Saqib200 said:


> I've been there with the Tape Ball...
> 
> Nice work on the car, how long did it take to turn around?


:lol: yeah it has to be done

i had the car around 8 days but this was more due to the paint and the wheels, i had around 2 and a half days on the car myself :thumb:


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Good work, Nice to see it finished and thanks for getting a pic of me in write up.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job! Not sure i'd be letting a 72 yr old loose in a wonderful freshly detailed M3 though... haha


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

great Job :thumb:


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

That's an awesome job, Nic.

Maybe the customer didn't get the scuff fixed/wheels refurbed on the BMW because he knew his mum would be driving it for a week?

Again, fantastic turnaround and [email protected] ball!!

:thumb:


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Nicw work, great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice work Nic, nice to see a regular car in the studio, great save on this one as well. I'm sure your customer is a popular son right now.

Tape ball cracked me up, somehow PNE didnt sign you up as a lad then?!:lol:


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Ace detail!


----------



## Dannymct (Jul 26, 2009)

Really impressed with the paint dude.

Still cant get the picture of the 72 year old gettin the shopping in the M3:lol: Hilarious


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks for the comments guys :thumb:



liam99 said:


> Good work, Nice to see it finished and thanks for getting a pic of me in write up.


:lol: your famous now mate :lol:



JBirchy said:


> Great job! Not sure i'd be letting a 72 yr old loose in a wonderful freshly detailed M3 though... haha


thanks mate, i know i think he is a little crazy :wall:



tomah said:


> That's an awesome job, Nic.
> 
> Maybe the customer didn't get the scuff fixed/wheels refurbed on the BMW because he knew his mum would be driving it for a week?
> 
> ...


thanks mate,

yeah that is a portability :thumb:



SimonBash said:


> Nice work Nic, nice to see a regular car in the studio, great save on this one as well. I'm sure your customer is a popular son right now.
> 
> Tape ball cracked me up, somehow PNE didnt sign you up as a lad then?!:lol:


thanks mate, yeah not too often you see a fiesta in here but i do prefure turning around the every day cars more than the supercars as i think there is more of an impact in the finished results and that people are looking at your work and commenting on that not the car itself :thumb:

and hay how do you know about PNE 

your right though i was a basket ball player when i was younger not much of a footy player,


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Dannymct said:


> Really impressed with the paint dude.
> 
> Still cant get the picture of the 72 year old gettin the shopping in the M3:lol: Hilarious


thanks mate,

he told me she managed to get the seat further forward than bmw ever intended it goin :lol:


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Great job on the Fiesta!
What products and tools did you use to obtain such
nice 50/50 results on that cream leather?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i used buffalo leather extreme cleaner and a magic sponge :thumb:

nothing to fancy really


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Guess mate, assume PNE are your team?

Look forward to more re the repair work/paint in the new year :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

SimonBash said:


> Guess mate, assume PNE are your team?
> 
> Look forward to more re the repair work/paint in the new year :thumb:


nope mate, my team are a little closer to you guys, i'm an arsenal man :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

The wife and I were season ticket holders at White Hart Lane :thumb::lol:


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

good job mate

but must say im not impressed with the pnue though!!

mundo


----------



## Dannymct (Jul 26, 2009)

Pride & Performance said:


> thanks mate,
> 
> he told me she managed to get the seat further forward than bmw ever intended it goin :lol:


Fair play to the lad for lending it to her though. Cuz I wouldnt!!!!!!!!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

SimonBash said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> The wife and I were season ticket holders at White Hart Lane :thumb::lol:


haha spurs 



mundo said:


> good job mate
> 
> but must say im not impressed with the pnue though!!
> 
> mundo


thanks mate,

whys you not like pnue??



Dannymct said:


> Fair play to the lad for lending it to her though. Cuz I wouldnt!!!!!!!!


not a chance i would either tbh


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

A very nice turn around!


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

it looked abit patchy to me mate not picking or nowt bud

mundo


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

mundo said:


> it looked abit patchy to me mate not picking or nowt bud
> 
> mundo


it does a little in that pic mate tbh, but once it dries it is a nice finish, :thumb:


----------



## Jamie-SRi (Oct 18, 2010)

looks like the poor Fiesta has had a hard old life, looks much better now though. I like seeing you guys unleash your skills on a car that gives you such a big differance from start to finish, must be pretty rewarding for you aswel


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Impressive turnaround


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice work there mate


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Spot on mate. +1 for the guy knowing his mum would be driving the M3 and to leave the alloys. The fiesta ones where in a right mess. Cracking turnround.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

sir,

You are clearly a nutter :O) - ball tape lol.

Great turnaround on that - you do realise that after driving the M3 she'll be questioning the fact that the fiesta does not seem to have much puff at 80+.....

good work my man... p.s love the caddy, reminds me of one the hastings crew used to run many years ago.

as always, a pleasure seeing your work :O)


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

This is what detailing is about, normal everyday cars being turned into something special. Looks fantastic.


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks like New now :thumb:......the tape ball looks familiar :lol.....surprising just how much you end up using. Great result :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thank you for the comments guys :thumb:

tape ball is a awsome game,


----------



## msportbuffer (Jun 28, 2010)

Great work - real turnaround.
Suspect 8 days seemed would have felt like a lifetime, if I owned the M3 :doublesho


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

yeah i think i would be akeing to get it back


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice turnaround Nic  Good to see the crew of AON picking up some tips too!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

haha i tried to teach them a thing or 2 :thumb:

thank you


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

quality work :thumb:


----------



## fiestaharry (Jan 23, 2010)

what make is that baby blue truck thing?


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

It's a Mk1 VW Caddy.

Smart looking Fezza, Ex Ford Demo car too!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

fiestaharry said:


> what make is that baby blue truck thing?


as said it is a mk1 vw caddy, it is running a audi s3 engine and porsche interior :thumb:

it was sold last week though 



dew1911 said:


> It's a Mk1 VW Caddy.
> 
> Smart looking Fezza, Ex Ford Demo car too!


thanks mate,

how do you know it was a ex demo?


----------



## Espuma South (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice turnaround Nic


----------



## Drew (Apr 12, 2006)

nice write up. Great turnaround. Them wheels came up like new!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys :thumb:

yeah the wheels were fully refurbished


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Now that is a result! Blimey those wheels were certainly a little curbed.....


----------

